# EA70 42cm road bars pig heavy. Options?



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Unpleasantly surprised to weigh two 42cm Easton EA70 white bars at 290 and 291 grams.

Is there a stiff aluminum bar under $80 msrp which weighs considerably less? Only one I've found without extensive searching is Forté Team Alloy Road Handlebars - Road Handlebars

addendum: just found out the 42cm Forte bar weighs an actual 281 grams.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

The Deda Newton bars, IIRC, are around 230 or so as are the 215's (same shapes, just different clamp size). I'm pretty sure the Ritchey Classics are about the same. They can be found for less than $80.

To get below 230 gm, you probably have to find some rare uber light alloy bars (I think they exist, maybe at the 200-210 range, but can't really recall), but they might be hard to find and/or a little more expensive.

Check out the weightweenies listings for some examples.

My favorite bars are a shallow/classic bend set of Easton EC90 Equipe Pro which I've had for several years. They are CF and weigh about 200 gms. It's not so much the CF I like as the shape. They're similar, but significantly different than alloy classic bend bars I've seen. They show up on Ebay quite often, but it seems the classic bend ones get bid up in the $80+ range, while the same bars in ergo shape sell for a little less.

Finally, I'm not sure of the weights, but the Williams Cycling sells some nice looking bars. They caught my eye a few weeks ago and IIRC, they were in that decently-light-for-an-inexpensive-alloy-bar range.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Great info! Other than the Forte alloy bar at $30 and 281 grams the ones you listed will be shopped for!



Camilo said:


> The Deda Newton bars, IIRC, are around 230 or so as are the 215's (same shapes, just different clamp size). I'm pretty sure the Ritchey Classics are about the same. They can be found for less than $80.
> 
> To get below 230 gm, you probably have to find some rare uber light alloy bars (I think they exist, maybe at the 200-210 range, but can't really recall), but they might be hard to find and/or a little more expensive.
> 
> ...


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

I actually have had my hands on both the Deda Newton and the Ritchey Classic. While the Ritchey Classic were lighter, the Deda Newton were a LOT stiffer. In fact, I had originally gotten the Ritcheys on my bike and decided to change bars because they were just way too flexy for my taste. I'm an all-metal cockpit person so I tried a couple, and the Newton were the best combination of weight/stiffness.

From Deda you can also look at the Zero100. Although they're expensive, they can probably be had on E-bay for under 80.


----------



## pittsey (Oct 12, 2012)

Camilo said:


> To get below 230 gm, you probably have to find some rare uber light alloy bars (I think they exist, maybe at the 200-210 range, but can't really recall), but they might be hard to find and/or a little more expensive.


My 3T LESS XL bars weigh around 210 ish, got them for I think $45 on ebay. Haven't had a chance to put them up on my bike though yet


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Williams Maxim ACS in 42cm weighs an actual 235g, and has a shape nearly identical to the 3T Ergonova. They _may_ be slightly less stiff than my Ergonova's, but nothing I perceive while riding, and I am a pretty aggressive 165 lb rider. 










Profile shot of the Maxim


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice Xelius. You don't see many of those around. In my humble opinion though, it's literally BEGGING you for a classic bend...


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

moskowe said:


> Nice Xelius. You don't see many of those around. In my humble opinion though, it's literally BEGGING you for a classic bend...


Thanks! I love the looks of a classic bend, but the ergonomics of a shallow bend work too well for me.


----------



## Easton (Jan 28, 2009)

The EA70 42cm in black is much closer to 260g. All that white paint is heavy which is why that bar is no longer painted.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Camilo said:


> To get below 230 gm, you probably have to find some rare uber light alloy bars (I think they exist, maybe at the 200-210 range, but can't really recall), but they might be hard to find and/or a little more expensive.
> 
> Check out the weightweenies listings for some examples.
> 
> .


I have the Nashbar $24 bars. I lost my weight spreadsheet when I had my iMac serviced. I do recall they were light, quite a bit lighter than the advertised 275g, closer to 225g. I just want to point out that that was one of the weights I sent to weightweenies that they never bother with.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

EC90 bars are carbon, but if you look around you can find them for around $100 on sale. They're sub 200 grams.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

DrSmile said:


> EC90 bars are carbon, but if you look around you can find them for around $100 on sale. They're sub 200 grams.


Off to look on the webs . . .. .


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

I'm using a last year model version of this: wiggle.com | Ritchey WCS Evo Curve Road Handlebar (Wet Black) | Road Handlebars

Ritchey WCS Wet Black (aluminum), goes for $75, weighs about 260g


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

For reference a set of 3T Ergonova in 42 I have here are 310 grams. Alloy of course.


----------

